# Cannondale Bad Boy White Edition Solo



## flatty_bmx (11. September 2012)

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/cannondale-bad-boy-white-edition-solo/77483233

Bei Interesse einfach eine Mail schreiben...
Preis ist VB...


----------



## Gosch (22. September 2012)

Größe M?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flatty_bmx (27. September 2012)

Das Bike ist noch zuhaben!

Rahmenhöhe 46cm


----------

